# First fursuit in the making



## raiynekyu (May 31, 2016)

Hey everyone! I meant to make this thread a month ago when I first started this project but whoops! I just finished my very first fursuit head but managed to take a couple of progress shots along the way which I'll share. I am also going to be making hooves, digitigrade legs, and handpaws which I'll post progress pics of while I make them.

This started about two months ago when I was planning out costumes for con and renaissance faire (I'm a huge fantasy nerd) season. I drew up a pretty cool concept of a wolfish deerish forest guardian type thing and I really liked it! I had just finished up a faun costume and I was loving the idea of animal-type fae. It would be a semi-realistic 3/4 suit with digi legs, a moving jaw, and tear duct vision.

By this point I hadn't considered myself a furry, but I looked at all of the furry tutorials to help me out with this costume and that is what really brought me into the community. Alright, I'll stop talking cause I know you guys want some pictures.


Here is me carving my muzzle and thinking "_shit what am I getting myself into?"_





Didn't take many pictures of the foaming process because I was with a lot of friends and I got sidetracked, but he's on a balaclava base with a hard foam muzzle and jaw, and upholstery foam base.


 
Skipped ahead again, but I ran out downtown and picked up some great fur. Pretty colors and doesn't shed! Here he is furred and messily shaved. The nose is made out of polymer clay and the inside of the mouth is lined with brown vinyl.




Laying in the teeth made out of polymer clay and tongue made out of clay foam. The mouth is lined with puffy slick paint which I continued to build up until I made a realistic lip. Black gums were made using the same technique (not shown here). Here is a test of the eyes I made using resin and an opal paint.


 
Packed everything up and went to a friend's house for a few days where we all worked on preparing for con season. Began airbrushing and blending the seams between the two furs. This was me seeing through my tear-duct vision for the first time. Definitely not the easiest thing in the world, but I'll get used to it 




Then, time for antlers! I don't have any progress pictures of these because I had actually made these for a faun costume but decided I loved how they looked on my suit. The antlers and flowers were all glued onto a headband already which I just secured onto the head itself. You can check out these photos where you can see the head in proportion to my body, the horns, the moving jaw, and my friends who were very pleased with having a furry to cosplay with.


 



I continued to check all of the details. Painting, gluing, shaving, and adding my eye markings. The next day I was finished and couldn't have been happier with my first attempt at a fursuit head!





Alright, I'll probably be working on handpaws and hooves today, so stay tuned for more updates!


----------



## raiynekyu (May 31, 2016)

lord-bilingual said:


> this looks awesome!!! love the technique on the lip!! i can't wait to see it all come together!!!


Thank you! Yeah, for the lip I used Tulip brand paint in Slick. It comes out pretty thick and dries fast so you can build it up to create a lot of bits and pieces. I also used it around the eyes and the nose to make them blend into the fur a little more realistically


----------



## StemTheDeer (Jun 2, 2016)

Wow! This was your FIRST attempt??? This is better than what some experienced fursuit makers can do. Looks amazing.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 2, 2016)

awesome, nice work


----------



## raiynekyu (Jun 3, 2016)

StemTheDeer said:


> Wow! This was your FIRST attempt??? This is better than what some experienced fursuit makers can do. Looks amazing.





Dearg said:


> awesome, nice work



Wow, thank you guys so much!  Yep, this would be my first. I have a bit of experience in costuming (I found furries through the cosplay community) but I've never worked with a lot of things like foam and fur


----------



## jazz_fuzz (Jun 26, 2016)

I love love love the detail in the mouth/teeth! I'm also a first time fursuiter, in it for the craft and challenge. Great job!


----------



## Hojozilla (Jun 27, 2016)

Woah! Great job!


----------



## quagmath (Jul 1, 2016)

wowza! definitely great for a first suit~ i love the lil decorations on the antlers lol, i bet it makes a nice jingling sound when you walk


----------



## raiynekyu (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks guys! 



quagmath said:


> wowza! definitely great for a first suit~ i love the lil decorations on the antlers lol, i bet it makes a nice jingling sound when you walk


Yup, it totally does haha. I chatted with some other fursuiters on omegle and anytime I shook my head or covered my face with my paws they would get the cutest little jingle. I might have to redo the antlers though... they're a bit heavy and start to give me a headache after a while which is a big no no. 

I've also been meaning to make digi legs for the past month but I've gotten caught up in a few other costumes  I'll post progress when I get to them.


----------



## quagmath (Jul 7, 2016)

raiynekyu said:


> Yup, it totally does haha. I chatted with some other fursuiters on omegle and anytime I shook my head or covered my face with my paws they would get the cutest little jingle. I might have to redo the antlers though... they're a bit heavy and start to give me a headache after a while which is a big no no.
> 
> I've also been meaning to make digi legs for the past month but I've gotten caught up in a few other costumes  I'll post progress when I get to them.


omg thats sooooooo cute and ya, digi legs would definitely match it!


----------



## Somnium (Jul 7, 2016)

holy shit that's scary!


----------



## Nautilus_Roe (Aug 5, 2016)

Holy shat that's amazing! Looks like you've been doing it for years!


----------

